

Ask HN: How long need to wait an answer for YC apply - newsieapp

Yesterday i applied to YC S15 and interested in how long need to wait for an answer?
======
benologist
[http://www.ycombinator.com/apply/](http://www.ycombinator.com/apply/)

~~~
newsieapp
i know what written on there i just want to know need to wait till 10 april or
they can answer earlier

~~~
benologist
They can probably answer earlier if you have a compelling reason why they
should - info@ycombinator.com.

~~~
newsieapp
Thanks for info

